# Phrag Rosy Gem (sedenii x cardinale)



## L I Jane (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## dustywoman (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Jane,

That's a beauty! :drool::drool: :drool: 

You may have also solved a mystery for me as I have a mystery phrag with a very similar name, but I know nothing about it. The flower from a photo that was taken of it before I bought it looks very similar and somehow in the name there is a "rose" reference. Could you possibly take a photo of the foliage so I could compare it?

Also, I have had this phrag for almost two years. It is huge, but I cannot get it to bloom. What are your growing conditions?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Heather (Oct 6, 2006)

Jane, that's an interesting cross. I'm surprised there is so much yellow in the pouch!

I remember Susan's question about her plant at the other forum...maybe this is it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2006)

Very pretty Phrag. It has longer petals than I'd have expected from this cross.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 7, 2006)

Very nice one


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 7, 2006)

do you have sedenii or cardinale? what do you think of the cross compared to either parent?


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 7, 2006)

No,I don't have both parents only the sedenii so I really don't have any opinion on the cross other than I like it.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 7, 2006)

A beauty Jane !!:clap: How large is the plant ?


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 7, 2006)

Very beautiful!

thanks


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

nice phrag jane


----------



## Dee (Oct 9, 2006)

That is a real beauty!! Love the color.


----------

